# natural gas generator



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is in some millionaires house


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pretty cool!


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

pretty common here in oregon, we have many outages in the winter. I have only seen the outdoor units.


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

It was some train engine before


----------



## flynnstone (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy awesome!


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG 400amps for a house?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

400 amps


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 400 amps


During a power failure he could sell service to the neighbors :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

BigDave said:


> OMG 400amps for a house?





UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> 400 amps


 
I'm going to go out on a limb and assume this isn't for a 3 bedroom tract house. 






Paul


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and assume this isn't for a 3 bedroom tract house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did say millionaire didn't he:icon_redface:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

BigDave said:


> He did say millionaire didn't he:icon_redface:


Could be a really nice trailer


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

400 amp 460v, Does he have his own wal mart inside or what? I cant see needing a three phase BU generator in a residential application, Major overkill IMHO!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The house I'm doing in Ocala has an 800 amp service. Next time I'm there I'll take a picture of the electrical room. Tommy Plumber and fullmetal should know the homeowner. He owns live oak farms.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> The house I'm doing in Ocala has an 800 amp service. Next time I'm there I'll take a picture of the electrical room. Tommy Plumber and fullmetal should know the homeowner. He owns live oak farms.


Is it single phase or 3 phase?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

bhawk4747 said:


> It was some train engine before


Must have been a mighty small locomotive.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Speaking of train engines 











Imagine that behind a generator

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Speaking of train engines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what a locomotive engine does, it powers a big generator, locomotives are run on electric.


----------

